# Toy Box



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My wife and I delivered my latest project today to a close friend of our family. She has been through a lot lately. Her husband has been diagnosed with dimentia (at 53!). She recently lost her mother to cancer and just this past week, her husband's dad passed away.

When she was talking to my wife after the funeral, she mentioned she wanted a toy box for her grand daughters toys.

Well, that is all that I needed. No charge for our friendly service. It's the least I could do.

Made from 1 x 12 white pine ripped and glued up with biscuits, then cut to correct size. Everything is glued and screwed together. I covered the screw holes with wooden plugs made from the same wood.
Minwax Chestnut stain with 10 coats of Deft Clear Wood Finish.

I used a brass piano hinge and a pair of spring loaded lid protectors from Rockler. The lid will not fall on little hands. You have to close it.

I am feeling really satisfied this evening.
Mike


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Good job. That's way cool. Really professional looking work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Clean design

Nice finish

The handles are a nice touch

Well done


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wow Mike - you're getting better with every project.

(ya'll keep him away from a lathe, or we're doomed)


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! That is very nice. They will be so proud !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Mike.

I used those hinges on my grandsons toy box --- they have worked very well. Even after six years!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the kudos. I am enjoying retired life at it's best.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks for the kudos. I am enjoying retired life at it's best.


Yeah... Me too. I love being retired.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

That could hold a lot of ammo.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Love the pine, nice design too!

I am adjusting very well to retirement also!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice toybox Mike. That will be around a long time. I am sure the little one will love it. Most execellent work.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Beautiful work Mike. Very well made and a great gift for your friend. - Craig


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice work Mike.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super work, Mike..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job and a great gesture.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Great looking box brother!!!!!!!!!

No good deed goes unnoticed or inspiring word forgotten, both are recorded in the book of remembrance.


----------

